
Show HN: Summerian – A book summary app built with “Eureka effect” - alanng
https://summerian.net/
======
alanng
Hello HN folks, I’m Alan, co-founder of Summerian, a book summary app.

I have used a lot of book summary services before and the biggest pain point
for me is that the summaries are either too simple or are cut off so
excessively that I couldn’t understand the subject.

Therefore, my team and I tried to make summaries that have nothing but very
high-quality content that can spark an “aha” moment in any reader. To achieve
that, we spent a majority of our time working on the summary framework and
intensive quality-check rounds. Summerian is born out of such passion. It’s
currently available on iOS, TvOS, and Web, and will be on Android very soon!

I’d love to hear your thoughts, especially about the content of the summaries.
Are they comprehensive and enlightening enough?

